# What is it?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Absolutely crap rubbish picture I took, but of what?.










A free thanks to the first correct answer :wink: ...

ray.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

shuttles cockpit


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Vulcan?


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

spence said:


> Vulcan?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concorde


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thunderbird 1 ?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Concorde cockpit.

Colin

[EDIT - oops! In my rush, I didn't see that Ben got it before me.  ]


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

OK - here's an unusual one for you, attached.

Anyone seen one flying?

Colin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pregnant Eurobus

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's Concorde's cockpit. The "M-shaped" control yolk was great clue.

Here is a slightly clearer photo:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5030587873

Oh rats........I came third. 8O


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Absolutely crap rubbish picture I took, but of what?.
> 
> ...


Doesn't all that instrumentation and switchgear look so 'old hat'?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aircool said:


> spence said:
> 
> 
> > Vulcan?
> ...


Winner..

Sandra always said she would pay me a trip on Concorde when I retired.. Missed that big time.Hmm.

We called into the Air Museum on the way back from Scotland lower down from Edinburgh, I am sure some one will know where :roll: .

They have a Concorde parked in a hanger, a truly thing of beauty.

ray.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.nms.ac.uk/our_museums/museum_of_flight/things_to_see_and_do/concorde.aspx


----------

